# Battery for Garmin Striker 4 CV plus



## Muskystooge

What amp 12 volt battery should I get to run my fish finder and lights in my kayak? 9, 12, or 15 amp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishinaddict

A small riding lawnmower battery is what I use. As long as it's 12v I would think you are good with the small one to last at least one day. I use a small lawnmower battery to run my electronics for several days until re charge. Get a good size that fits your yak and as long as it's 12v you are good.


----------



## swone

I have always gone by the "mAh" and I think, but am not sure, that the higher that number the longer the battery will last. It also seems to be generally true that the higher that index number the higher the price. I have never been sorry that I bought the best of something, but since I am pretty cheap I usually go with the middle of the road choice.


----------



## bigeasy

I use a 12v 7ah. Chose that size as a compromise of weight, cost and duration of power. I've run my finder only for 12 hours plus without recharging. A pure guess tells me it would go twice that time.


----------



## c. j. stone

Wmart and Tractor Supply(many others) sell a smaller version of rechargeable batteries(w/chargers),~~$25 that power deer feeders, boat lights, ice fishing flashers, etc., etc.Your boat lights and locators are all small draw and any of them should last you a full day(or night!) of fishing. They are usually smaller, sealed lead acid batteries(weight/size are definite considerations with a kayak). Batteries w/caps can dump acid so I would definitely strap any type down in a kayak in case of roll-over. Lawnmower batteries would work but not designed for steady use/drawndown,mplus they are usually not "sealed". You only need to be concerned abt amp/hr draw when using larger, deep-cycle batteries for elec troll motors, boat motor starting, etc. I even use two small 6 vt EverReady, rechargeables wired in series(google it) for 12 vt output on a toy JD tractor the grandkids ride in the driveway all day long!(re-charge overnight.).


----------



## c. j. stone

c. j. stone said:


> Wmart and Tractor Supply(many others) sell a smaller version of rechargeable batteries(w/chargers),~~$25 that power deer feeders, boat lights, ice fishing flashers, etc., etc.Your boat lights and locators are all small draw and any of them would last you a full day(or night!) of fishing. They are usually sealed lead acid batteries. Lawnmower batteries would work but not designed for steady use/drawndown. You only need to be concerned abt amp/hr draw when using larger deep-cycle batteries for elec troll motors, boat motor starting, etc. I even use two small 6 vt EverReady, rechargeables wired in series(google it) for 12 vt output on a toy JD tractor the grandkids ride in the driveway all day long!(re-charge overnight.).


 Sorry, Double Post!


----------



## Munz

I been u a nocqua battery for 3 years, best battery for my kayak i ever used,but its not cheap.
https://nocqua.com/product/pro-power-kit-3/


----------



## leeabu

That finder is rated as drawing 0.4amps. If you know what the current draw is for your lights, you can easily determine how long the battery should last. Lets assume the lights also draw 0.4 amps. So the total draw on the battery would be 0.8 amps. If we have a 7 amp/hour battery, you could expect the battery to last 7/0.8=8.75 hours. Of course this will be longer if the lights are not used the whole time. Also a good idea for LED lights. Get a Sealed Lead Acid (SLA)battery. It will have no filler caps. You do not want to spill battery acid.


----------



## Dan1881

i use a 12 volt / 4 AH battery from amazon which was around $15 bucks for my Garmin Striker 5. I have had 6-8 hour days on the ice with the ice transducer and on the kayak (reg transducer) and it has never died on me. If you're unsure you can go with a higher amp per hour it just increases the size of the battery you have to haul.


----------



## c. j. stone

Munz said:


> I been u a nocqua battery for 3 years, best battery for my kayak i ever used,but its not cheap.
> https://nocqua.com/product/pro-power-kit-3/


"Not Cheap", I reckon! With my luck, I might get one year out of this type(as I do with the 20-25$ ones I mentioned in my post previously!)


----------



## Evinrude58

X2 on the ones used for deer feeders, electric fences and such sold at TSC. I use those for my ice flasher and have run it for 16 hours with no problem. Costs about $25 and I believe it is a 7.2AH.


----------



## swone

I got my Vexilar in 2005 and it is still running on the original battery! I use it a lot in the summer and fall. I don't know why it's still alive but it is.


----------



## HappySnag

there is one more option.
you buy kit Milwaukee M18 kordles hammer drill it come with 2 heavy lithiumion bateries.
now you have kordles drill,hammer dril,
you can use for auger,i drill 8" ice 50 holes and used 1/4 off baterie .
put converter on baterie and you can use that baterie for fish finder,phone,tablet.


----------



## Munz

c. j. stone said:


> "Not Cheap", I reckon! With my luck, I might get one year out of this type(as I do with the 20-25$ ones I mentioned in my post previously!)


I've had this battery for about 5 years now,works like the day I bought it.


----------

